# Return of the CL-84? Swiss company looks to build modern version



## MilEME09 (11 Oct 2021)

Swiss manufacturer Dufour eyes Canadian manufacturing facility for new aircraft
					

Dufour is looking at a possible Canadian manufacturing facility in addition to a European base




					www.theglobeandmail.com
				




Swiss manufacturer Dufour looks to build a modern version of the CL-84 tilt rotor, and to potentially build in Canada, claiming it has 3 years worth of orders already.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (11 Oct 2021)

It would certainly be nice and Canada has a good rep for niche aircraft.


----------



## YZT580 (12 Oct 2021)

They are looking at a hybrid electric version rather than either piston or turbine.  EVTOL.com had an article out a couple of months ago.  Although it didn't mention a Canadian factory it did pay tribute to the CL84


----------

